# Code, Brass, Corrosion



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought the IPC prohibited the installation of brass valves in a corossive environment but cannot find such in the code. Am I wrong? 

I ran into a double check backflow preventer installed in a chlorine room at a waste water treatment plant.

Does the IPC allow a double check to protect a waste water treatment plant? I know the TCEQ does not allow this but the plant has passed several TCEQ inspections.

Comments please.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Is the DCVA a water feed for the chlorine that's indirectly connected?


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

plumber666 said:


> Is the DCVA a water feed for the chlorine that's indirectly connected?


Yes, but in Texas that does not make any difference. TCEQ requires an RPZ or air gap for backflow protection at WWTP's.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

WSH1852 said:


> Yes, but in Texas that does not make any difference. TCEQ requires an RPZ or air gap for backflow protection at WWTP's.


tceq picks and chooses what it will enforce , its just like the lawn sprinkler issue here in texas . All lawn sprinklers should have either a rpz or pvb not a double check , but like I said tceq chooses what they will enforce.


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> tceq picks and chooses what it will enforce , its just like the lawn sprinkler issue here in texas . All lawn sprinklers should have either a rpz or pvb not a double check , but like I said tceq chooses what they will enforce.


TCEQ allows DCV on lawn irrigation unless chemicals are added to the system. The IPC does not allow DCV on any lawn irigation system.

A double check valve can be used if:​ The _local water purveyor does not prohibit _its use
_Backpressure _could cause a reversal of the normal flow of water or _back-siphonage _conditions from reduced pressure in the system 
 Test cocks are used for _testing only 
_If the double check valve is installed below ground:​ Test cocks must be _plugged _(except during testing); 
 Test cock plugs must be threaded, water-tight, and made of non-ferrous material; 
 A _y-type strainer _must be installed on the inlet side of the double check valve; if the DC is installed underground
 There must be _adequate clearance _between fill material and the bottom and sides of the double check valve to allow space for testing and repairing. 

*TCEQ’s landscape irrigation rules are incorrect. The International Plumbing Code requires all Backflow Prevention Assembly Devices to be tested annually. Which requirements should be followed? 
*The 2006 version of both the International Plumbing Code and the Uniform Plumbing Code require annual testing of​​_all _backflow prevention devices. This is more stringent than the Chapter 290 Public Drinking Water requirements. The Landscape Irrigation rules are consistent with the Chapter 290 rules for Public Drinking Water. ​
If a local government has adopted the 2006 version of the International Plumbing Code or the Uniform Plumbing code, the requirement to test all Backflow Prevention Assembly Devices annually would apply. 
The Chapter 290 rules identify irrigation systems with a chemical additive as a health hazard. Irrigation systems without chemical additives are not required to be tested annually by TCEQ rules. Please see http://info.sos.state.tx.us/fids/200805209-1.html for additional information.


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

playme1979 said:


> tceq picks and chooses what it will enforce , its just like the lawn sprinkler issue here in texas . All lawn sprinklers should have either a rpz or pvb not a double check , but like I said tceq chooses what they will enforce.


The problem in Texas is we have too many different state and local agencies requlating plumbing. 
1. TSBPE - state plumbing board
2. TCEQ - regualtes on site wastewater, backflow, irrigation
3. Texas Health Department - has some requirements fro plumbing & backflow
4. Local authorities - each city can have different rules for all of the above.
4. Texas Dept. Insurance - if you test backflow on fire sprinkler systems.

My pet peave is backflow testers. To test or repair backflow on a fire sprinkler system you have to be employeed by a fire sprinkler or a fire main contractor. A plain backflow tester can test and repair any other backflow device in Texas. Testing backfow devices should require a plumbing license. Read the state rules. The plumbing board made a serious error when they allowed TCEQ to adopt the rules now in place.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I find all the different regulatory agencies in Texas to be a positive thing, without all those different regulating bodies...it would get boring and we wouldn't have much to do other than our job.

I agree, I think the TSBPE was wrong when they allowed the testers to to make repairs. They are breaking into the water supply system, not any different than removing the trap seal to clean a drain.

Inconsistencies are a good thing...


----------

